# Costing Exercise.



## Guest (Mar 2, 2008)

Today's costing exercise:

Two people, Burstner A530.
Dover Calais, out begining May back a month later.
Sea France for all 3.

Sea France direct £78
C Club £74
C*CC £55

All same days though times varied a bit around midday.


----------



## bobandjane (Dec 29, 2007)

*Costing Exercise*

Very Good any chance of the code for c* cc Well it was worth a try! We go from Harich next time 22 may --24june £54 in tesco points club class seats cant be bad bobandjane.


----------



## Guest (Mar 2, 2008)

*Re: Costing Exercise*



bobandjane said:


> Very Good any chance of the code for c* cc


That's easy:

http://www.campingandcaravanningclub.co.uk/


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

bhewart said:


> Today's costing exercise:
> 
> Two people, Burstner A530.
> Dover Calais, out begining May back a month later.
> ...


£55 return is not bad at all.

Do you have to be a CCC member to take advantage of the fares or will the take bookings for anyone!

Russell


----------



## Guest (Mar 2, 2008)

SORRY people.

I got back on to the C&CC site to book that £55 ticket. It had retained my previous inquiry.

Errrr, guess who put in 6 May return 8 May, not 8 June.

Prat !!!

Real price was same as the rest. £75 ish.

But it got *more* interesting, CC bounced. So I phone RBS and they read out umpteen thousands of pounds of fraud transactions on the CC. I've to sort it out tomorrow. though I doubt it will cost me anything.


----------

